# Change in Trigger Foods IBS-D



## laceykj (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi! I am 23 years old and was diagnosed with IBS about 10 years ago. I've kept food journals over the years to try to find dietary triggers. I know that fried, greasy, and spicy foods have been my triggers but more recently absolutely everything makes me sick...vegetables, breads, fruits, meats, everything. Has anyone had these types of changes? I've found that gluten doesn't seem to affect me-cut it out of my diet for months and saw no changes in symptoms. What are some of the diets that agree with you?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

You might want to look into the FODMAP diet. Also have you been tested for fructose malabsorption? If veg, bread etc are your problems that it could well be fructose malabsorption.


----------



## MorrisseyP (Aug 16, 2014)

I cut out dairy and gluten, greasy or fried food is also a problem for me. I still have symptoms so will be trying a low FODMAP diet next, hopefully will see some results!
I do also have attacks a lot more frequently than I used to, and finding it very hard to narrow down which foods I should avoid as I don't always react to the same things


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

laceykj said:


> Hi! I am 23 years old and was diagnosed with IBS about 10 years ago. I've kept food journals over the years to try to find dietary triggers. I know that fried, greasy, and spicy foods have been my triggers but more recently absolutely everything makes me sick...vegetables, breads, fruits, meats, everything. Has anyone had these types of changes? I've found that gluten doesn't seem to affect me-cut it out of my diet for months and saw no changes in symptoms. What are some of the diets that agree with you?


If everything is a trigger then you probably have too much generalized inflammation. Try and reduce inflammation instead of guessing at your diet. Your diet triggers will probably change again, but at least this time, the triggers will be things that actually disagree with your digestion, not things that your immune system panics about. That's my opinion anyway.

My diet went from Atkins to Ketogenic, not sure how helpful that is, though, since I don't often suffer from D. I either avoid FODMAPS or I eat probiotics that help me deal with them better.


----------

